# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Rusya İran aşkı bitti mi?

## bozok

*RUSYA İRAN AşKI BİTTİ Mİ*

 


22.11.2010 23:34

Füze kalkanı projesinin tartışıldığı Lizbon Doruğu sonrasında televizyon kameralarının karşısına geçen Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, her şeyin istediğimiz gibi geliştiğini söylüyordu. Ne var ki beden dili pek kendini doğrular gibi değildi. Malum, Hükümetimiz tüm ülkelerle “sıfır sorun politikası” uyguluyor. Lizbon’a da aynı politikayla gitmişti…

şurasını hiç unutmamak gerekiyor. Füze kalkanı yalnızca savunma değil- aynı zamanda- son derece etkili bir saldırı silahıdır. Komşularınızdan birinde ölümcül silahlar, nükleer başlıklı füzeler varsa –aslında-bunun önlemini almanız kaçınılmazdır. Ancak bunun zamanlaması, kimlerle gerçekleştirileceği ve komuta’nın kimde olacağı olağanüstü önemlidir…. 

şu an itibariyle, bölgede çatışma olasılığı ABD/İsrail ittifakı ile İran arasında ve şu an itibariyle Türkiye-İran ilişkilerinde hiçbir gerilim yok. Yine şu anda ABD ve NATO bünyesinde ve bunların komutasında kurulacak bir füze savunma sistemi Türkiye’yi İran’ın hedef tahtası durumuna getirecek,-bir anlamda- İsrail’in fedailiği rolünü yükleyecektir. *Lizbon Doruğu sonrası artık Türkiye İran için, İran da Türkiye için en önemli tehdit unsuru durumuna getirilmeye başlamıştır*. Yani Türkiye, dışında kalması gereken bir savaş tehlikesinin tam ortasındadır artık. 

Cumhurbaşkanı’nın toplantı sonrası İranlı yetkililerle olumlu görüşmeler yaptığını açıklaması durumun ciddiyetini ortadan kaldırmaz. Türkiye tarafından onaylanan belgede İran’ın adının geçmemesinin, bu ülke ile gerginliği ortadan kaldıracağı gibi bir izlenim yaratılmaya çalışılıyor ve bu durum büyük bir başarı olarak sunuluyor. Kimse kendini kandırmasın, İran Hariciyesi, AKP yönetiminin gördüğü, görmek ve göstermek istediği gibi bir eblehler topluluğu değildir.

İki merkezli, altı kutuplu dünyanın siyasi ve askeri altyapısının hazırlandığı iyiden iyiye fark ediliyor. ABD ve Avrupa kendilerini belli bir yerde konumlandırıp BRİC ülkelerini (Brezilya,Rusya,Hindistan ve üin’i), hatta Kuzey Kore’yi “öteki”leştiriyor, karşısına alıyor. Buna, yarın projenin kapsamının genişletilip Latin Amerika’daki ABD karşıtı ülkelerin de dahil edilmeyeceğini kimse garanti edemez.

*TüRKİYE’NİN DUYARLIKLARI KARşILANDI MI?*
Toplantı öncesi, Türkiye’nin bir konuda ısrarlı olacağı belirtiliyordu. Füze sisteminin bütün NATO ülkelerine kurulması istenecekti ve –aslında- iş yokuşa sürülecekti. Amaçlanan -ya da söylenen- akılcı bir politikaydı. Ancak bu durumun netlik kazanmadığı görülüyor. Oysa bu, hiçbir biçimde sürüncemede bırakılamayacak kadar önemli ve zamana yayılamayacak kadar kritik bir konu. Zaten deneyimlerimiz, Batı ile ilişkilerimizde yeterince belirginleşmemiş her konunun ileride başımıza ciddi dertler açtığını gösteriyor. Yoksa Soğuk Savaş yıllarındaki çok büyük bir tehlikeyle mi karşı karşıya bırakılıyoruz?

Neydi o tehlike?

*O dönemde NATO ile Varşova Paktı arasındaki “esnek mukabele” doktrini bizi –tek kelimeyle-ateşe atıyordu*. İki blok arasında bir çatışmanın önce kuzey ve güney kanatlarında, Norveç ve Türkiye arasında başlaması,bu arada çözüm arayışlarının sürdürülmesi amaçlanıyordu. 

şimdi de benzer bir durum söz konusu olabilir mi, yani kendi ülkelerine bu sistemi kurmayan Avrupa, bizi tek hedef durumuna getirmek isteyebilir mi? İnsan düşünmeden edemiyor doğrusu.

*TOPLANTI üNCESİ üNEMLİ SORULAR*
Aslında Lizbon Doruğu, daha başka çok önemli soruları yanıtlamak açısından hayli önemliydi. Bu soruların ilki şuydu: ABDnin güç yitirme sürecinin belirginleştiği günümüzde,füze kalkanı projesini Avrupalı müttefiklerine kabul ettirmesi kendisi için moral kaynağı olabilecek miydi? 

Zaten yükün önemli bölümü Türkiye’nin sırtına bindirilmiş olabileceği için Avrupalı dostları kendisine gerekli desteği vermişlerdi. Fransa’nın, tehdidin Orta Doğu’dan geldiğinin belirtilmesi konusundaki talebi işgüzarlıktan başka bir şey değildi. *Bu durum,-zaten- sonucu kendi kamuoyuna anlatmakta çok zorlanacak olan AKP yönetimini daha da sıkıştırmaktan başka bir işe yaramayacaktı. Burada da-asıl amacı kendi halkına hoş görünmek olan-Fransa ikna edilerek iş halledilmişti. Her şeye karşın bu NATO toplantısı-son gözlemde- ABD için hafife alınmayacak bir kazanımdı.*

Bir diğer nokta, son dönemlerde kendi kanatlarıyla uçabildiği izlenimi uyandıran AKP’nin burada ne yapacağıydı. Rusya ve İran ile sıcak ilişkiler geliştirmesi, İsrail’le gerilimi tırmandırması bu toplantı öncesi bazı zihinlerde “acaba” sorularını uyandırmıştı. Ancak özellikle ülkemizde genel seçimlerin iyice yaklaştığı şu günlerde AKP’nin hiçbir biçimde ABD’nin çizgisinden çıkamayacağı açıkça görülmüştü. Davos’ta Başbakan’ın “One Minute” çıkışıyla başlayan, bu yıl içinde Mavi Marmara saldırısıyla devam eden AKP-İsrail kayıkçı kavgası Lizbon’da Türkiye’nin İsrail’le aynı çizgiye gelmesiyle çok ilginç bir noktaya ulaşmıştı. Durum “birileri için”-gerçekten-son derece hazindi.

Bir başka çok önemli soru, Lizbon Doruğu’na konuk olarak davet edilen Rusya’nın yaklaşımının ne olacağıydı. Rusya’nın tavrını bu toplantıdan çıkacak sonuç belirleyecekti. Bu ülkenin çağrılmasındaki amaç, temel hedefin kendisi olmadığının anlatılmasıydı kuşkusuz. Ancak Rusya Hariciyesinin, bizim görebildiğimiz genel dünya fotoğrafını göremeyecek olması düşünülemezdi elbette. Onlar da bu toplantının –artık- çift bloklu dünya düzeninin tescili olduğunu bir kez daha görmüşlerdi. Atlantik dünyası ile “öteki”ler arasındaki ayrışmada yerlerinin Atlantikçilerin yanı olmayacağını en iyi bilenler kendileridir herhalde.

İşte burada bu soru başka soruları da doğuruyor…Daha önce Bush döneminde Polonya ve üek Cumhuriyeti’ne kurulup, Rusya’nın hedef alınması düşünülen füze kalkanı projesinden bütünüyle vazgeçildi mi? Bu tasarımın ileride yeniden gündeme gelmesi mümkün müdür, yoksa Rusya’yı tepkisizleştirmek için bu-artık- düşünülmeyecek midir? Batı ile Rusya arasında çok kaygan zeminde,-adeta-bıçak sırtında yürütülen bu yakınlık daha ne kadar sürecek? Doğal müttefiki konumundaki İran’ın nükleer silahlı bir güç olmasından rahatsızlık duyan Rusya,bundan sonra İran’la ilişkilerini hangi düzeyde sürdürecek?

Bunların hepsi Lizbon Doruğu’ndan arta kalanlar…

*Vakur Kayador*
Odatv.com

----------

